# New Setup



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

Set up my wife's goldfish tank last night (took longer than I anticipated, substrate was really dusty). The tank has lots of air bubbles everywhere (glass walls, fake plants, even the sunsun's intake tubes. I used a glass cleaner to remove them from the glass and I moved around the plants. But they persist (although in lower numbers). When can I expect them to completely go away?

As far as cycling it, I'm using Seachem's Stability for 8 days and then I'll add ammonia after that and go from there.

Specs: 72 gallon custom tank (kinda square-ish shaped), Sunsun 304B filter with 4 liters of Seachem Matrix and the usual course, medium and polishing pads, two sponge filter in each corner, BeamWorks 36" LED light, Million Air 400 air pump, Hygger 200W heater (they're goldfish). All sitting on a home made cabinet.

Here is a picture w/o water added.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Moving this to General Aquaria since the goldfish are not cichlids.


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh what shame.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? I'm not much of a goldfish person, but I found this.



> Common goldfish are actually one of the largest species and they can grow up to 18 inches in length. For a single Common goldfish, some experts recommend a minimum tank size of 40 gallons and a 55-plus-gallon tank for two goldfish. On the other hand, Fancy goldfish can live happily in a 20-plus-gallon tank by themselves or in a 30-plus-gallon tank for a pair.


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

^ 36 5/8 x 25 5/8 x 22 5/8 (WxHxD). It was a custom build that the person didn't come back for I guess.

Anyway, these fancy GF were given to us by the neighbor when they moved back in January. There are four of them in a 29 gallon tank with a fluval 106. Both the tank and the filter are WAY too undersized. Anyway, after I cycle the tank (currently on day 5 of the cycle), I'll slowly move them over. Here's a pic of two of them. Their bodies are 5" maybe 6" w/o the tail. Not sure how much bigger they will get. She told us they had them for 3 years before they them to us.










Next, I'll be setting up a 75G for an Oscar or a flowerhorn (haven't decided). I'm currently building the stand/cabinet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are a cold water fish...not too much heat. I would not add any fish.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I used to have fish like that in an outside pond, they lived through the top freezing over and everything. They got pretty big.


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> They are a cold water fish...not too much heat. I would not add any fish.


Which brings up another good point. As I cycle the tank, everything I have read says, keep the tank at about 85F while cycling it since BB thrive better in warm water.

Once I am done cycling it, I will let it drop to about 72 - 74F, then transfer the fish. But, would BB easily survive/thrive in 72F water?

Yeah, I do not plan on adding any additional fish.


----------

